# Skip Shift Eliminator



## pnpracing (Apr 18, 2011)

I bought my 04 used and was wondering where to look to see if my car has had one installed. I have noticed the light come on a few times and its always as I am almost or have already shifted. I was under the impressing that when it was activated that it locked out 2nd gear.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried shifting it into 2nd gear before hitting 20mph or exceeding 2K in rpm? This is the easiest way to tell, or you can look under the car where its supposed to be hooked up and see. From what I understand the dash shift light will still light when its installed and working.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I just bought a GTO and I think mine has a skip shift eliminator. I can can shift from 1st to 2nd but I still get that o/d chime. Does anyone know how to eliminate it? I turned of the low speed chime.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Take off easy in first gear until the 1>4 Light comes on, then shift to second. 
If it shifts easily into second, you have the
eliminator installed. If it gates you directly to fourth, then it's not installed.
Look in the Owners Manual to set the speed chimes.

Larry


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

My car has the eliminator. It easily goes from 1-2 and I found the manual and turned off the chime.


----------



## pnpracing (Apr 18, 2011)

Is there a trick to turning off the overspeed chime? When I go through my menu I dont get the option to turn it off..just the underspeed chime...Not a moron..turned the one off on my wifes G8..really starting to pi** me off. Thanks for the advise


----------

